# Reactions to the Bayless Trade on Other Forums



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Which player was the biggest steal?

Who had the best draft?

The Official Larry Bird is a worse GM than Isiah Thomas Thread

Fire Bird? What a crappy trade with Portland

*Favorite line of the night:

"That was the dumbest choice in Pacers history. Ron Artest makes better choices than that."*

BNM


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

haha good stuff.. I'll add another link, this from Pacers Digest, which I guess is the top Pacers forum.
It starts here where everyone is ecstatic to get Bayless, then when they trade him, fans talk about him having 'attitude problems' and being an 'a-hole'.. so they basically turn on him. haha

http://www.pacersdigest.com/apache2-default/showthread.php?t=39892&page=11


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Plus, keeping Bayless would only take the ball away from Larry II aka Mike Dunleavy!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Hahaha.. it got too good on the Pacers forum that I had to post some excerpts..



> 8:31 p.m. I swear to god we better not **** this up. I see Bayless as more of a 2 and a perfect complement to TJ Ford.
> 
> 8:34 Come On Larry , make me want to buy Season tickets again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

HI-larious.

The Blazers have drafted better than anyone over the past 3 years.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This is the my fav post from those links:



Pacers Fan said:


> Hmm, that sucks. I was absolutely ecstatic when we drafted Bayless. Then, I started to walk back to my seat from the smoking area where my friends were, and I saw this trade. I stopped, stared, and probably had my mouth wide open for about three seconds before the anger set in. I had to march out, literally, and tell them what happened. I'm almost shoved this kid out of my way because I was so pissed.
> 
> Really, both those guys are solid, but that's it. They're solid, and they're always going to be solid. Bayless is going to be great. Sure, he didn't fit in that well with the team on paper, but he would've been just fine as in the Monta Ellis/Louis Williams role playing both guard positions off the bench.
> 
> ...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Wow... that's an unbelievable amount of crying. 

Considering they fleeced us in the Dale Davis/Jermaine O'Neal trade, this is only fair.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> Hahaha.. it got too good on the Pacers forum that I had to post some excerpts..



THAT is the funniest & best post I have ever seen in my life- EVER. I cut it out, print it and will hang it on the wall. In fact, if there is ever a "Post Hall of Fame", that's in there as a unanimous first ballot choice.

A+ post!


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

> 10:09 **** you Portland. They've done everything perfectly the past 3 years.
> 
> 10:09 Yeah, the Blazers are the best-managed team in the NBA. It's almost unfair.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Laker fans chime in...

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...8-draft-thread-all-draft-comments-here-2.html

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

If the trade goes through, and Bayless goes on to have a decent career, it makes up for Jermaine, slightly.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> THAT is the funniest & best post I have ever seen in my life- EVER. I cut it out, print it and will hang it on the wall. In fact, if there is ever a "Post Hall of Fame", that's in there as a unanimous first ballot choice.
> 
> A+ post!


Oh, my . . . I must have been laughing as hard as the Pacer fans were crying when I read that entire post. I actually feel sorry for them. We definitely stole Bayless, but then again, we may have ****ed up with the Batum pick. I sort of wish we still had Arthur and Dorsey. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Funny stuff - Pacers fans should be angry more often. (Actually, they probably are.) My faves:



> I'm visiting either Bird or Ford's house tonight, I got pitchforks...who's with me?





> We were talking to these little kids (6-8 years old) and one my friends tried to explain it like this: "Say I make you this balloon and write Jerryd Bayless on it, then I give it to you, and then I snatch it away. That's how we feel."


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I like Dorsey and Arthur. I love Batum, or at least what I envision him becoming.

I feel guilty, as a Blazer Fan, for what we did to Indiana ... nah, I don't. Suck it, Indy!


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I like Dorsey and Arthur. I love Batum, or at least what I envision him becoming.
> 
> I feel guilty, as a Blazer Fan, for what we did to Indiana ... nah, I don't. Suck it, Indy!



And can you imagine what Bird is feeling today? KP did to him what Kobe did to that poor front desk clerk. The only difference is Kobe paid her $12,000,000 to keep her mouth shut. Bird gets nothing but a one way bus ticket.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

everyone thinks its s teal for us...so good job KP


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Talkhard said:


> Oh, my . . . I must have been laughing as hard as the Pacer fans were crying when I read that entire post. I actually feel sorry for them. We definitely stole Bayless, but then again, we may have ****ed up with the Batum pick. I sort of wish we still had Arthur and Dorsey. Anyone else feel the same?


For once I agree with you. I kinda would rather have Arthur then Batum. I think Arthur will be a fine player and we may have messed up skipping on him. I almost think he will turn out better then Frye. But not that big of a deal.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I like Dorsey and Arthur. I love Batum, or at least what I envision him becoming.
> 
> I feel guilty, as a Blazer Fan, for what we did to Indiana ... nah, I don't. Suck it, Indy!


I like Arthur, but I think Dorsey is a pile 'o crap.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

You know, the analysts don't think it was a bad trade.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Maybe Jack has more love around the league then we do here??


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

World B. Free said:


> For once I agree with you. I kinda would rather have Arthur then Batum. I think Arthur will be a fine player and we may have messed up skipping on him. I almost think he will turn out better then Frye. But not that big of a deal.


Most likely Houston would have taken Arthur and then Spurs Batum, so KP ask Houston to take Batum and then we'd take Aurthur for them and give them another pick. So that gave us Batum when we wouldn't have had either Aurthur or Batum.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

alext42083 said:


> Hahaha.. it got too good on the Pacers forum that I had to post some excerpts..


Dude, Wheels just read these posts on WAW.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

^ Wait, what? Explain please.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Dude, Wheels just read these posts on WAW.


haha, what'd he say about it?


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> haha, what'd he say about it?


Wheels basically read your entire post with the excerpts on the air....not quite all of it, but the majority of it. It was more hilarious listening to him read it on the air than it is just reading it yourself. Wheels and his cohost found it to be quite humorous.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

damn... I wish I could've heard it. They need to put the podcast up on their web site.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i think wheels was looking at this thread, reading from this thread.


----------

